# Alberta Election (23 Apr 12)



## Edward Campbell (26 Mar 2012)

Here is a report, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, on the opening of the campaign:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/redfords-pcs-face-off-with-wildrose-party-as-alberta-election-kicks-off/article2381450/


> Redford’s PCs face off with Wildrose Party as Alberta election kicks off
> 
> JOSH WINGROVE
> 
> ...




I commented, almost a year ago that I liked what Danielle Smith has to say. It will be interesting to see how Alberta likes her.


----------



## Scott (26 Mar 2012)

Not only do I like what Danielle Smith has to say, but I happen to know another person running for them who was actually touted as potential leader not so long ago...Dave Yager.

Dave is one of the single most switched on people I have ever met in my life and I have no doubt that he'd make for a great elected representative.


----------



## larry Strong (26 Mar 2012)

For the first time in many years i will probably not vote for the Alberta PC's. I don't like the .05 or the home schooling ideas that they came up with, amongst other issues. The fact that they will only pay back 6 months of the commitee that never was is another.


----------



## Zartan (26 Mar 2012)

Perhaps the most significant part of the race is the effect that having an actual race is going to have on our election turnout. The winner will be, I think, the WAP - I just don't know how much it will translate into seats in northern Alberta. The Liberals and NDP could pick off a few PCs in the urban centres, but that may be due to vote-splitting more than better organization. The PCs are simply a spent force; the best they can hope for is that voters stay away, as they are wont to do here, or that many voters revert to them (a friend of mine who canvassed for the Liberals years ago experienced the following all too often: "I hope you win. I can't vote for you.") A minor boost to the PCs can and will come from swayed liberals, who would rather have Redford as Premier than Smith. In Calgary, where the WAP gets 33% support, I could see many opting to vote strategically in this manner, especially in the southern parts of the city.

All in all I have to say it's terribly exciting to be living through my first actual election in this province... ha.


----------



## ttlbmg (26 Mar 2012)

It is interesting that for the first time it seems that the PCs actually have competition in the province. The only caveat to this is the idea of "coffee shop" politics that seems to dominate in the rural areas of Alberta. The "I voted for Jim because Jim lives down the road, or I know Jim's dad, or someone knows Jim's dad, and he's a good guy." That can sometimes be a hard area to crack into, but if someone other than the PCs can get candidates into that community, then they might make some headway there. 

It is funny, I can remember a couple of elections in Alberta when I lived there, and I never knew if my vote REALLY counted or not. And that might be the downfall of the PC party, people might turn out in greater numbers. With a party considered competition, you might see increased voter turnout and perhaps more strategic voting. I know I am interested to see how everything shakes out in the end.


----------



## GAP (26 Mar 2012)

Under Stelmach there were issues come out that the PC's are so ingrained into the structure of everything electoral that a lot of stuff was dependant on the local PC member giving it his/her nod of approval. 

Boards, Municipal Governments, et al were all beholding to the PC's......especially after the number of years they have been in power.

The Wild Rose has come a long way in digging into that structure, and I like what I hear from Danielle Smith, but I don't know if they have enough to get over the top. It would do the PC's good to be out of power for awhile.....

edit: It is nice to see two women running for premier.....nice change. They are both smart, articulate and forcefull.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Mar 2012)

Here is more analysis, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _National Post_:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/03/26/election-called-in-alberta-for-april-23/


> Alberta election called for April 23 as Tories face unprecedented Wildrose fight
> 
> Jen Gerson
> 
> ...




Here, reproduced from the same article, is a graphic showing recent party support levels:






On that basis it looks like a tight race and a _Wildrose_ government is not beyond question.


----------



## Edward Campbell (28 Mar 2012)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, is an assessment of the core differences between Redford and Smith:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/albertas-election-campaign-brings-out-discordant-views-of-the-province/article2383510/


> Alberta's election campaign brings out discordant views of the province
> 
> JOSH WINGROVE
> 
> ...




The conventional wisdom in the _national_, mainstream media, is that Canada has grown more and more _conservative_: favouring smaller, lower spending and less intrusive governments. Maybe the forthcoming Alberta election will add (or subtract) some meat to (from) those bones.


----------



## Haletown (28 Mar 2012)

Let the race begin . . .


"EDMONTON - If an election were held in Alberta today, Danielle Smith would be premier and her Wildrose Party would boast a commanding majority, according to a new poll.

A Forum Research survey published exclusively in Sun Media papers found the Wildrose Party leading the pack with 41% of decided voters and Progressive Conservatives losing steam at 31%.

The poll of 1,000 Albertans was conducted hours after the writ was dropped Monday to signal an April 23 election.

It is the first major survey to find the Wildrose ahead of the Tories and, based on the responses, Forum projects the upstart party would have 58 seats in the revamped 87-seat Alberta Legislature, while the Tories would be reduced from their current 66 seats to 22."



http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/sunnews/politics/archives/2012/03/20120328-071331.html


----------



## a_majoor (28 Mar 2012)

More details on the poll:

http://www.stephentaylor.ca/2012/03/albertas-wildrose-way-out-ahead/



> Polling done by market research firm Campaign Research was completed last night in Alberta and the results are no short of stunning.
> 
> The details:
> - Wildrose is leading the PC Party by 9 points across the province among decided voters
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Mar 2012)

The _Globe and Mail_ has a full on-line section devoted to the Alberta election at ALBERTA ELECTION WATCH. It's worth a look.

The current stories are:

Saturday, March 31, 2012 12:46 AM EDT
Danielle Smith’s Wildrose vision is focused much closer to home
GARY MASON


Saturday, March 31, 2012 1:56 AM EDT
Meet the voters key to a Wildrose victory …
DAWN WALTON AND JOSH WINGROVE

Friday, March 30, 2012 8:21 PM EDT
Greenpeace: The loneliest campaign in the Alberta election
Josh Wingrove

Friday, March 30, 2012 8:22 PM EDT
Trash talk builds as Alberta race heats up
JOSH WINGROVE

Friday, March 30, 2012 6:39 PM EDT
Georges Laraque wants to fight the tar sands
JOSH WINGROVE

Friday, March 30, 2012 6:04 PM EDT
Wildrose commits to eliminate mandatory school fees in Alberta
DAWN WALTON

Friday, March 30, 2012 12:08 AM EDT
Wildrose wouldn't fund costly Oilers arena if elected, Smith says
Dawn Walton, Josh Wingrove and Allan Maki

Friday, March 30, 2012 8:05 PM EDT
Alberta’s election locked in a dead heat
JOSH WINGROVE AND DAWN WALTON

Thursday, March 29, 2012 1:54 PM EDT
Instead of attack dogs, Wildrose party bus has ‘happy, friendly dogs’
DAWN WALTON

Thursday, March 29, 2012 6:34 PM EDT
Wildrose’s Smith unveils tax credit for Alberta families
Dawn Walton and Josh Wingrove


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Mar 2012)

Here, reproduced in two parts, under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, is an article about Premier Redford's campaign:

Part 1 of 2

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/alison-redford-a-leader-on-the-brink/article2387909/


> Alison Redford: A leader on the brink
> 
> SANDRA MARTIN
> 
> ...



End of Part 1 of 2


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Mar 2012)

Part 2 of 2



> *The youthful activist*
> 
> Meanwhile Alberta was undergoing a cultural upheaval of its own, as Peter Lougheed swept the Alberta Progressive Conservatives into power and the Social Credit Party out after three decades. Mr. Lougheed brought with him a modern, progressive agenda, determined to make the most of Alberta's resources. Ms. Redford became the president of the party's youth executive and was excited to sit in meetings with the new premier: “I learned a lot from him including how to behave as a leader.” On the federal front she devoted her energies to Joe Clark, another Alberta Red Tory.
> 
> ...




It behooves all Canadians to get to know more about provincial politics and politicians in BC and Alberta - Misses Redford and Smith, and the decisions they take, are just as important to Canada's future as are Messers McGuinty and Hudak and, arguably more important than M. Charest and Mme. Marois.


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Apr 2012)

According to this article, which is reproduced under the fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, Alberta may see a change in governing party:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/a-week-in-alberta-election-is-wildroses-to-lose/article2389070/


> A week in, Alberta election is Wildrose’s to lose
> 
> ÉRIC GRENIER
> 
> ...




What i find interesting about this data and the shifts in BC (see the BC Election thread) is that they seem to confirm the rise of _conservatism_ in Canada - as Stephen Harper has hoped.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Apr 2012)

More on the Alberta race, reproduced under the fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/wildrose-poised-for-majority-in-alberta-poll/article2391311/singlepage/#articlecontent


> Wildrose poised for majority in Alberta: poll
> 
> JOSH WINGROVE AND DAWN WALTON
> 
> ...




Interesting times ... but Redford has nearly three weeks to turn the tide and Harold Wilson taught us that a week is a long time in politics.


----------



## Zartan (4 Apr 2012)

Having just walked across much of Calgary-Varsity on my way home from Denny's, I thought I would give a campaign sign report. This is currently a liberal riding, but the incumbent is retiring. So far there are only two Liberal signs that I have seen, both on public land. The PCs have two (smaller) signs adjacent. As for the NDP, nada. The Wild Rose, on the other hand, also has two on public land - right next to each other. However, they currently hold a 4 - nothing lead over all other parties combined in terms of lawn signs on private property. The density of signage in the constituency is more than likely the result of the huge renter population (which includes myself and the seeming majority of my neighbours) - and indeed there are more "for rent" signs up than campaign signs. However, in addition to this, from canvassing my friends (who range from about 18-34), I found that the Liberals (ever a minority) are sticking with the Liberals, but the Tories are almost all siding with the Wild Rose. The one remaining PC supporter is on the fence...


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Apr 2012)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, is an interesting article about how two 'outsiders' might reshape Canada:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/british-columbia/gary_mason/stephen-harpers-wildrose-soulmate/article2392299/


> Stephen Harper’s Wildrose soulmate
> 
> GARY MASON
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Apr 2012)

A look at the Alberta _mood_ in this article which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/british-columbia/gary_mason/imagining-a-wildrose-led-alberta-getting-easier-all-the-time/article2394655/


> Imagining a Wildrose-led Alberta getting easier all the time
> 
> GARY MASON
> 
> ...




The _conscience rights_ issue is tricky. One should not apply for a job as a _public servant_ unless one is 100% willing to provide all lawful services to all members of the public. But what happens if you are a _public servant_ and they change the law in a way that does violate your conscience? Must you quit? Good question ... how do we deal with clashes of rights? Ms. Smith is right: we let the courts decide and we live with the outcomes, even, especially, when we disagree, and we don't bitch senselessly about "judicial activism" which is part and parcel of our Constitution and, therefore, the right and proper thing.


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Apr 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> The _conscience rights_ issue is tricky. One should not apply for a job as a _public servant_ unless one is 100% willing to provide all lawful services to all members of the public. ...



Can't this be handled by simply ensuring that the Government, the employer, does not discriminate in its hiring practices and consequently has a body of employees with varying opinions and ideologies?  As long as the Government collectively supplies the service is it necessary for each employee individually to be responsible for providing the service?

In the private sector, if you want to provide service year round you hire Jews to cover for Christians on Sunday, Muslims to cover for Jews on Saturday and Hindus to cover your Christmas holidays.  (And no jibes about the details on this one - I refer to the concept of accomodating conscience).


----------



## Brad Sallows (9 Apr 2012)

I suspect most ethical codes place principles of common sense and conscience above the letter of the law.  This one, for example:

1. Respect the dignity of all persons;
2. Serve Canada before self; and
3. Obey and support lawful authority.


----------



## a_majoor (12 Apr 2012)

Interestig perspective on the Wildrose Alliance platform. As commenters on the blog note, this is about as libertarian as you are going to get WRT voter preference. Now if the Wildrose Alliance is successful in forming a government and the Albertan economy continues to be successful, other provincial parties may start looking for inspiration in this platform as well:

http://freedomnation.blogspot.ca/2012/04/how-libertarian-is-wildroses-platform.html



> *How libertarian is the Wildrose's platform?*
> 
> Much has been made of Danielle Smith in libertarian circles. She is a professed libertarian, which has led to some libertarians looking towards her with exaggerated hope and others dismissing her as a sellout (the usual libertarian pattern). She may be a libertarian but she is also a politician and she faced the kind of incentives that all politicians face, she wants to be elected. So I won’t condemn her as a sellout nor will I place all my hopes and dreams in her hands. Instead I’ve decided to take a good hard look at her party’s platform to answer the question: how libertarian is the Wildrose’s platform?
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Apr 2012)

> She is a professed libertarian, which has led to some libertarians looking towards her with exaggerated hope and others dismissing her as a sellout (the usual libertarian pattern).



Substitute any other political persuasion for libertarian and the shoe still fits.


All in all a pretty good assessment. I think the author proceeds from the mistaken belief that Canadian political notions can be defined by definitions coined elsewhere. Libertarian, conservative, liberal, socialist all have their own uniquely Canadian flavour that differs from the classic concept.


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Apr 2012)

Part 1 of 2

Here, in two parts, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_ is a lengthy profile of Danielle Smith:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/alberta-election/danielle-smith-is-she-albertas-sarah-palin-or-the-future-of-canada/article2402264/singlepage/#articlecontent


> Danielle Smith: Is she Alberta's Sarah Palin, or the future of Canada?
> 
> SYDNEY SHARPE
> 
> ...



End of Part 1


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Apr 2012)

Part 2 of 2



> *WILDROSE’S DREAM TEAM*
> 
> Today the story is much different – the Leader is battle-ready. When Ms. Redford criticized her lack of experience during the debate Thursday night, she shot back: “I don’t have experience running deficits, I don’t have experience bullying doctors and I don’t have experience voting myself a 30-per-cent pay raise.”
> 
> ...




I became attracted to Ms. Smith's ideas about a year ago.

I disagree with former PC senator and Lougheed-era MLA Ron Ghitter that she would run _"a totally inexperienced, right-wing, ideological government"_. I expect that the social-conservative _activists_ will be very disappointed; Smith strikes me as being a bit of a libertarian and someone whose philosophical _base_ is quite firm and a firm libertarian cannot intrude into people's private lives in order to promote a social agenda. It is acceptable to believe in e.g. 'marriage is only between a man and a woman' and 'abortion = murder,' it is even acceptable to _preach_ those views, but it is not acceptable, to a person with a firm _liberal_ political philosophy, to impose one's views on others.


----------



## Brad Sallows (14 Apr 2012)

This notion of people being "unqualified" to be premier, prime minister, governor, president, etc, annoys me.  The senior civil servants are perfectly capable of executing their responsibilities and keeping the political entity running smoothly day-to-day.  For all the jokes made about "Der Decider", that is exactly one of the qualities an executive leader needs: to appoint wisely, to consult, to delegate, to decide, and to occasionally wield a stiff broom.  Being a policy wonk is a quality for a chief of staff or a senior bureaucrat, and is a hindrance to an executive.


----------



## Jed (14 Apr 2012)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> This notion of people being "unqualified" to be premier, prime minister, governor, president, etc, annoys me.  The senior civil servants are perfectly capable of executing their responsibilities and keeping the political entity running smoothly day-to-day.  For all the jokes made about "Der Decider", that is exactly one of the qualities an executive leader needs: to appoint wisely, to consult, to delegate, to decide, and to occasionally wield a stiff broom.  Being a policy wonk is a quality for a chief of staff or a senior bureaucrat, and is a hindrance to an executive.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Haletown (14 Apr 2012)

It is always amusing when a journalist still uses the drive by line about Sarah Palin being able to see Russia from her house.

Does tend to reduce their credibility.  If they can't differentiate between reality and a SNL sketch, they should probably consider a career change.


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Apr 2012)

New polling data points to a Wildrose majority according to this article which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/wildrose-on-track-for-majority-with-a-week-to-go-in-alberta/article2403442/


> Wildrose on track for majority with a week to go in Alberta
> 
> ÉRIC GRENIER
> 
> ...




But never forget Harold Wilson ... a week is a long time in politics.


----------



## RangerRay (16 Apr 2012)

I notice that unlike BC, a split in the "conservative" vote does not allow the Liberals or NDP to squeeze up the middle.

One thing I'm curious about though, is how much of the PC's current support is from Liberals and/or Dippers who are voting for the party most likely to defeat Wildrose, and how much is from those on the centre/centre-right that haven't gone to Wildrose?


----------



## foresterab (16 Apr 2012)

Honestly I'd say it's more like a 50% conservative vote, 25% apathetic/swing vote, and 25% other views here in Alberta.   But that's just a personal guess rather than anything scientific poll like.  Where the Wildrose has made gains is a) splitting off a large portion of the conservative vote and b) gaining some of those non-voting voters to their side.

It is interesting in the last provincial election I saw PC signs...and PC signs...and PC signs....only at the ballot did I even find out there was other canditates running.  

This time around it's a completely different story...drove through about 6 constituencies this weekend.
#1 - wildrose has the lead on signage, then PC, then Alberta Party
#2 - Wildrose, then PC (for big signs) but the liberal canidate had tons of tiny signs out.  NDP had more small signs out than the PC's did.
#3 - PC/Wildrose
#4 - PC then NDP then Wildrose.  Heaviest signage was for the Senate Election canidate.
#5 - PC then Wildrose then Liberal
#6 - PC/Wildrose

If nothing else there are more signs and more evidence of competition than the last election so people are paying alot more attention to it than years past.  I've really noticed the smaller parties have stepped up their game drastically in terms of exposure (I won't vote for a party that won't even try to have a profile locally) and the campaign teams have been really switched on.  12 hours after the election notice was given the Wildrose Canidate had multiple towns covered by signage in multiple locations, PC's took about 4 days to get any signs up and a week to match Wildrose signage and the Alberta Party canidate was about 4 days in.

My  :2c: worth of observations so far


----------



## q_1966 (17 Apr 2012)

> *More letters on Allan Hunsperger’s anti-gay blog*
> 
> *Smith must take charge*
> 
> ...



Wildrose party has lost my vote, unless they remove Allan Hunsperger or he at least apologizes.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Apr 2012)

It appears that Wildrose has its greatest strength in the smaller centres and that the others are strongest in and around Edmonton, thus Calgary might be the place that decides the outcome, and, according to this article which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, Wildrose is growing in strength there:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/calgary-becomes-ground-zero-in-albertas-seismic-political-shift/article2405855/


> Calgary becomes ground zero in Alberta’s seismic political shift
> 
> JOSH WINGROVE AND CARRIE TAIT
> 
> ...


----------



## exabedtech (18 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Wildrose party has lost my vote, unless they remove Allan Hunsperger or he at least apologizes.



Yes, same here.  Love that other wildrose guy who went on about his having a 'white advantage'.  Wasn't a huge PC fan before, but I like what Redford did with her budget and I see some direction with her that was absent under Stelmach.


----------



## q_1966 (18 Apr 2012)

I don't believe in selling our sovereignty in the form of the Keystone XL Pipeline, when we have or should develop the capability to produce the finished product in Canada, or building a pipeline to Kitimat and having an Exon Valdez disaster off the coast of Vancouver Island...maybe I will vote Green Party Evergreen Party



> EverGreen party president Nick Burman said in an interview.“We felt obligated to at least give [voters] the opportunity to vote for the principles.”
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/alberta-election/meet-the-evergreens---albertas-other-other-other-other-party/article2403356/



Seeing as I now dislike pretty much all the options


----------



## exabedtech (18 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> I don't believe in selling our sovereignty in the form of the Keystone XL Pipeline, when we have or should develop the capability to produce the finished product in Canada, or building a pipeline to Kitimat and having an Exon Valdez disaster off the coast of Vancouver Island...maybe I will vote Green Party Evergreen Party
> 
> Seeing as I now dislike pretty much all the options



I don't see how we are selling 'sovereignty'.  We are selling a product which in this case is an upgraded raw material.  If there were a shortage of refining capacity out here, believe me, we'd build refineries.  The fact of the matter is that the refining capacity already exists, what we lack is the means to get our product to these existing refineries.  Even if we did want to build a new one here in Alberta, where???  People aren't exactly lining up to have one built next door and the regulatory process is such that we'll be flying F35s long before one could be built even if it were proposed today.  That's a hell of a lot of product getting backed up in Oklahoma at a discount when it could be earning full price on the open market.
If we accept that its ok for Canada to sell oil, then we have to accept that it ok to build pipelines since the alternatives are rail and road which are clearly neither more economical nor safer.
Having more pipeline capacity to our largest customer makes sense.  Having the means to also sell to offshore customers also makes good sense.
I hate oil as much as the next guy, but I don't hate it enough to turn off the heat in my house or park my trucks and shut down my business, so until we invent something new, lets get OUR oil to market rather than buy it from our good friends in the middle east or south america.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (18 Apr 2012)

:goodpost:


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Wildrose party has lost my vote, unless they remove Allan Hunsperger or he at least apologizes.



If we move to silence those with whom we disagree, how long before someone moves to silence us?

A cornerstone of free speech is that we must take the bad with the good.


----------



## larry Strong (18 Apr 2012)

exabedtech said:
			
		

> I hate oil as much as the next guy, but I don't hate it enough to turn off the heat in my house or park my trucks and shut down my business,


Wow, talk about being a hypocrite  Oil has fed my family, bought my house and vehicles and most everything I have for better than 30 years, and continues to do so. I am not ashamed to say it either. I am proud to have worked Drilling Rigs for the better part of my life. It takes a special breed of person to work outside from 30 above to -50 and spend 2/3 of your time away from home, year in and year out. And no range control shutting things down because it is to hot or cold.



			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> If we move to silence those with whom we disagree, how long before someone moves to silence us?
> 
> A cornerstone of free speech is that we must take the bad with the good.



I don't agree with what was said, however I do agree with the post quoted above


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Apr 2012)

I don't agree with what was said either, lest anyone think by my prior post that I did. I'm reminded of a quote by Voltaire that sums up the situation nicely:

"One always speaks badly when we have nothing to say."

Let the man continue to have nothing to say so that others may know and learn from it.


----------



## Maxadia (19 Apr 2012)

The problem with oil is not limited to only wages from the immediate oil patch, heating your house, or running your vehicle.

I have yet to find a single person on the planet who would gladly _*give up their reliance on plastics and polymers* _in order to reduce our reliance on oil, or come up with a viable solution to replace those.


----------



## Scott (19 Apr 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Wow, talk about being a hypocrite  Oil has fed my family, bought my house and vehicles and most everything I have for better than 30 years, and continues to do so. I am not ashamed to say it either. I am proud to have worked Drilling Rigs for the better part of my life. It takes a special breed of person to work outside from 30 above to -50 and spend 2/3 of your time away from home, year in and year out. And no range control shutting things down because it is to hot or cold.



Nice to see it said.

By the way, bed tech, not many people _hate_ oil so long as we do things right. I'm sure you'll agree while heating your home, driving, _and having advisers make investments on your behalf for your retirement_. 

Anyway, it's to central to this discussion so I'll stop now. By the way, I am also proud to have worked, for the last ten years, in oil and gas, and to have done so safely, with others who have done so safely.


----------



## Northalbertan (19 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Nice to see it said.
> 
> By the way, bed tech, not many people _hate_ oil so long as we do things right. I'm sure you'll agree while heating your home, driving, _and having advisers make investments on your behalf for your retirement_.
> 
> Anyway, it's to central to this discussion so I'll stop now. By the way, I am also proud to have worked, for the last ten years, in oil and gas, and to have done so safely, with others who have done so safely.



I'll add that I too have been workin' in the 'Patch for 20 yrs, service rigs and now consulting.  If you want to see people cry, shut down the patch.  Alberta sends 18 BILLION dollars more to the rest of Canada than it gets back every year.  That drys up so does the Quebec daycare, and all the rest of the equalization or lack of it would certainly affect the rest of Canada.  Love us or hate hate us they still NEED us.  

I was at our local MLA forum tonight It was interesting.... A lot of non-answers or qualified answers from the PC candidate.  The Wildrose candidate came out strongly on the attack against the PC's, gave fewer qualified answers.  The independant candidate was essentially a Wildrose cheerleader.  The NDP were as per usual out in left field, a 35% royalty rate????  You could kiss the Alberta Advantage goodbye for sure.  The lieberal candidate didn't show up.

In spite of the couple of id87 sticks that showed up this week I still prefer Mrs Smith over Mrs Redford.  I just don't trust the Premiere as far as I could throw her.  Anything for a vote seems to be the motto here and she's spending like an NDPer.  I'll take my chances with the Wildrose.


----------



## larry Strong (19 Apr 2012)

People in town have taken to ripping out the local WR parties candidates signs. According to her it is a problem she is facing all over the Innisfail-Sylvan Lake Constituency. One large sign was spun around so the deer grazing in the cemetery could read it......


----------



## exabedtech (19 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Nice to see it said.
> 
> By the way, bed tech, not many people _hate_ oil so long as we do things right. I'm sure you'll agree while heating your home, driving, _and having advisers make investments on your behalf for your retirement_.
> 
> Anyway, it's to central to this discussion so I'll stop now. By the way, I am also proud to have worked, for the last ten years, in oil and gas, and to have done so safely, with others who have done so safely.



You're right.  'hate oil' is a poor way to phrase it.  As I said, i've no intention of turning off my heat or parking my trucks, but at the same time i'm very aware that when you burn a non-renewable resource, you must by definition have less of that resource remaining.

Oil has allowed us to massively increase the planets population and live further and further away from our food supplies, jobs and everything else.  Its all a good thing provided it is sustainable, but this is a non-renewable resource.  It will end.  Not in my lifetime, maybe not in my grandchildren s lifetime, but it will end.  

We do make great new discoveries from time to time as Statoil recently did, and we have great leaps in technology from time to time, but the proof that our ability to feed demand economically is diminishing is in the fact that we even bother looking miles under the ocean, in the arctic or in national parks.  This stuff used to literally pool on the ground 100 years ago.  100 years may sound like a long long time ago, but people have been walking this planet for a few million years.  

Without oil, I cannot live where I do or how I do.  Im very aware of how much we need oil to sustain our existence.  The fact that we so desperately NEED a non renewable resource is what troubles me and i'm not alone.  I'm not putting down all you oil workers out there.  Almost all of us Albertans owe our livelyhood to oil in one way or another and i'm one of them.  Its easy for us to look at the oilsands and say 'we'll never run out' and we won't ever run out, but the day will come when supply and demand start squeezing people out.  As the world population continues to expand and China, India and the rest of the '3rd world' continue to raise their standards of living (thanks to oil) the demands will only increase.

I shouldnt have said 'hate oil'.  I don't hate it at all.  I love it the way a meth head loves meth and thats the problem.


----------



## a_majoor (20 Apr 2012)

Slight tangent here, but if you want to see many of the facts and figures, as well as proposed technologies that are touted to replace oil, try here:
http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/37017.0.html

21 pages of posts to mull over...


----------



## stealthylizard (20 Apr 2012)

So tired of voting for the lesser of two evils.  The comments made of late by various WRP members made me rethink who to vote for.  The incumbent for my area, Thomas Lukaszuk, reacted stupidly a couple weeks ago.  I may actually be considering voting for a party that doesn't have a chance in winning just because I'm fed up with those that have a shot.


----------



## lethalLemon (20 Apr 2012)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> So tired of voting for the lesser of two evils.  The comments made of late by various WRP members made me rethink who to vote for.  The incumbent for my area, Thomas Lukaszuk, reacted stupidly a couple weeks ago.  I may actually be considering voting for a party that doesn't have a chance in winning just because I'm fed up with those that have a shot.



Do it. It will only show the only 2 parties that seem to exist around here that we are disgusted with how our province is run. More and more people should do this. If only they are as smart as we are.


----------



## q_1966 (20 Apr 2012)

We did in the federal election, RIP Jack Layton.


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Apr 2012)

It is important to remember that "Jeffrey Simpson's Canada" starts in Halifax, NS and, pretty much, ends in Windsor, ON. He believes in a _Canadian consensus_ which is crafted in Montreal and Toronto and which is applied to everyone in Canada worthy (those from Eastern Canada) or not (Albertans). He detests Alberta for its wealth, which he believes rightly belongs to Ontario and for its politics, which run counter to his views. Here, reproduced under the fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, and authenticated by his usual snarly remarks about _dirty oil_  making "Canada’s already tarnished international image in this field even worse:"

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/opinions/opinion/an-alberta-shakeup-would-be-felt-across-the-country/article2409502/


> An Alberta shakeup would be felt across the country
> 
> JEFFREY SIMPSON
> 
> ...




Poor Jeffrey: his world is all askew: Harper is in power in Ottawa and Doug Ford is mayor of Toronto, but Naheed Nenshi is mayor of Calgary and head offices, populated by people who buy Simpson dinners, are fleeing Toronto (less quickly now that Rob Ford has replaced David Miller as mayor), and headed to Calgary. And now: Danielle Smith; it's all too much.


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Apr 2012)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Calgary Sub_, is a late poll from _Abacus Data_:

1. Wildrose leads by a big margin in rural Alberta;

2. Wildrose leaeds in Calgary, but its lead has shrunk a lot;

3. The PCs lead in _Redmonton_ Edmonton; and

4. It looks like a comfortable Wildrose majority government.


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 Apr 2012)

>“firewalls” that would include pulling Alberta from the Canada Pension Plan to create a provincial one

QC

>and ditching the RCMP in favour of a provincial police force.

ON, QC

Surely a person enamoured of central Canada would applaud such changes.

I do not see a need to worry about equalization payments.  The federal governments decide how to spend their own money.  It's not as if the province of Alberta makes direct payments into a joint account from which it never withdraws.


----------



## larry Strong (21 Apr 2012)

I hope I can quote you Monday evening Ed. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2012)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Do it. It will only show the only 2 parties that seem to exist around here that we are disgusted with how our province is run. More and more people should do this. If only they are as smart as we are.



That's how Bob Rae got Ontario. If you're willing to set your province into a downward spiral, that'll take decades to recover from, go with the protest vote.

That'll shown 'em


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Apr 2012)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> >and ditching the RCMP in favour of a provincial police force.
> 
> ON, QC



Let us not forget that all four western forces all had their own provincial police forces at one time or another. The BCPP existed from 1871 right up to 1950. And the Manitoba Provincial Police from 1871 to 1932. So, the idea is not all that strange when you look back in history.


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Apr 2012)

A provincial force in AB is not at all far fetched. There has been some talk of extending the role of the Sheriff and other law enforcement agencies. The chief argument should be cost. Is it more effective to have your own force, or contract the RCMP?


----------



## RangerRay (21 Apr 2012)

There has been quite a bit of talk about reverting back to a provincial force in BC, but all analysis has shown that contracting out to the RCMP is a much better deal all round.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Apr 2012)

Just came across this little gem:

 I Never Thought I'd Vote PC 

Enjoy.


----------



## Zartan (21 Apr 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Just came across this little gem:
> 
> I Never Thought I'd Vote PC
> 
> Enjoy.



This one is far funnier and less hyperbolic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsOaPkML464


----------



## lethalLemon (21 Apr 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That's how Bob Rae got Ontario. If you're willing to set your province into a downward spiral, that'll take decades to recover from, go with the protest vote.
> 
> That'll shown 'em



NO! Not Bob Rae 2.0!! I guess I'd be better off to... not vote this time? Ed Stelmach was a disappointing disgrace in my opinion and turned me off of the PCs but, my blood is just too blue to go with anyone else (as they tend to serve in my best interests).


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Apr 2012)

My sense of things is that _*L*iberal Ontario_ (e.g. the _Globe and Mail_ and the _CBC_) is, reluctantly, supporting the Alberta PCs; the conservative media (_National Post_, _Sun_ newspapers, etc) are, equally generally, supporting the Wildrose team. Many people seem to think that the vote hinges on Calgary, and since the _Calgary Herald_ is, I think, the media "flagship" there, I was interested in which party the _Herald_ endorsed. Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Calgary Herald_, is their editorial opinion: 

http://www.calgaryherald.com/opinion/Editorial+Split+endorsement+Alberta+election+tough+decision/6494981/story.html


> Editorial: Split endorsement in Alberta election a tough decision
> 
> April 21, 2012
> 
> ...




Good luck to members in Alberta who will vote tomorrow.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Apr 2012)

Well, by this time tomorrow its will be all over but for the crying.


----------



## GAP (23 Apr 2012)

Hmmmm....election results live on both Newsworld and CTV


----------



## Maxadia (23 Apr 2012)

Just initial ones so far.....PC's leading but it's very early.


----------



## Zartan (24 Apr 2012)

Well CBC has declared a PC majority government. I myself was only slightly wrong in thinking a Wildrose minority, at least compared to most of the professional analysts. It seems like the greatest smear was putting the image of a Wildrose government in the vision of voters, where after a few days of reflection, the notion could be headily rejected. Of course, the results are so very typical of this province.


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Apr 2012)

The latest results, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _CBC_:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/live/2012/04/alberta-votes-election-night.html

Party	Elected	Leading	Total 	Vote Share (%)
PC	        61	       1	        62	        43.98
WRP	     17	       0	        17	        34.51
NDP	       4	       0	          4	          9.80
LIB	         4	       0	          4	          9.63
AP	          0	       0	          0	          1.36


----------



## Zartan (24 Apr 2012)

Update: Liberal Darshan Kang has come back to take Calgary-McCall. This gives final results of 61 PC, 17 WR, 5 LIB, 4 NDP. Shares of votes hardly changed from those just posted above.

All in all, I am terribly surprised. Despite losing the vast majority of their voters, the Liberals held on to far more seats than even the greatest optimist was willing to concede them. As an amusing aside, it seems nobody my family voted for won this time. I knew we were good luck!


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Apr 2012)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, is a report on Danielle Smith's assessment of yesterday's vote:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/danielle-smith-blames-controversial-remarks-strategic-voting-for-loss-in-alberta-election/article2411971/


> Danielle Smith blames controversial remarks, strategic voting for loss in Alberta election
> 
> CARRIE TAIT AND JOSH WINGROVE
> 
> ...




As an old fashioned, classical liberal, AKA a small government Conservative (i.e. diametrically opposed to e.g. George W Bush), I admit to being a bit sad that Ms. Smith did not prevail; I liked her ideas.

My suspicion is that while monumentally stupid remarks by a couple of Wildrose candidates hurt, the _strategic voting_ was, in fact, a cautious preference for the known vs. the unknown. Canadians, newcomers and _native born_ alike, "know" and even trust big, intrusive governments that provide, however inefficiently and ineffectively, _services_ - and they are afraid of the idea that smaller, more remote governments might actually work better.


----------



## Zartan (24 Apr 2012)

From what I gather on the Elections Alberta Website, the only obvious candidate for a Constituency where Strategic Voting (here defined as Liberals and those to the left of them who voted PC) was Calgary-Fort, where Wayne Cao won reelection with roughly 100 votes. From the data, there are perhaps at most three other ridings in Southern Alberta (two in Calgary, and one in  the mountains) and perhaps another three in the far north - both Fort McMurrays and Dunvegan that may have been swayed in this matter. What ultimately mattered was that while hundreds of thousands of Albertans flocked to the Wildrose, they were sufficiently replaced by otherwise apathetic voters and of course, those who voted strategically. On a nice note, it was nice to see voter turnout bounce back, and it did in a big way - something like 350,000 more votes were cast in this election than the previous one. If we pass 50% we'll no longer have the smallest turnouts in the country!


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Apr 2012)

It appears, from the initial report, that the Liberal vote moved, massively, to the PC (to prevent a Wildrose victory?) - going from more than 25% in the last election to less than 10% this time. Maybe I Never Thought I'd Vote PC worked.


----------



## larry Strong (24 Apr 2012)

Well, not exactly the results I wanted, though my constituency is now WR. The people have spoken and life goes on.


----------



## foresterab (24 Apr 2012)

It's interesting that informal conversations around work here had several people who had never voted PC planning on voting PC just to avoid WR getting in.  The two comments that leaked out really slammed alot of borderline voters and scared them off around here.

Either way...at least there was a choice this time around.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Apr 2012)

_Vox populi, vox dei._

Two possible translations:  "The voice of the people is the voice of God."  and  "My god! What are the people saying?"

Your choice...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (24 Apr 2012)

An American view of yesterday's Alberta election from the Weekly Standard. Reproduced under the usual caveats of the Copyright Act.



> How Canada's Tea Party Fared at the Polls
> Short answer: badly.
> 6:14 PM, Apr 24, 2012 • By KELLY JANE TORRANCE
> 
> ...



 Article Link


----------



## exabedtech (24 Apr 2012)

Danielle Smith failed not on economic policy, but rather on social policy.  She will have to learn the same lessons the Reform party did... move closer to the centre, drop religion, better screening of candidates and dump them immediately if they comment on issues the gov't has no business in ie anything consenting adults do in their bedroom.

WR came across as homophobic and intolerant in an era where the trend in all things is towards acceptance.  Whether they really were or not is another matter, but in politics, you can never appear to be excluding people.  I know plenty of folks who actively campaigned for no one but AGAINST WR... health care workers, advocates for the poor and womens groups.

In the end, we simply weren't willing as a province to roll back 20 years of social progress.


----------



## Kirkhill (25 Apr 2012)

exabedtech said:
			
		

> .....screening of candidates and dump them immediately if ....
> 
> .....in an era where the trend in all things is towards acceptance....you can never appear to be excluding people. ....




Do I detect a degree of inconsistency there?

As to the 20 years of social progress..... Alison Redford rode your supporters into the PC Leader's chair and then into the Premier's chair.

Essentially the Social Workers, Nurses, Teachers, Human Rights Lawyers etc abandoned their usual banners of the NDP and the Liberal and co-opted the PC party.  The out Tea Partied the Tea Parties.  Which is right enough because the Tea Parties actually took a page out of the Progressives play book whereby they take over low level political organizations like the United Way, Churches, School Boards and Unions.  

A nicely played game. Congratulations.

On the other hand, as the article above suggests the Progressive bent of Alison Redford has left more than one Conservative looking hard at Danielle Smith....and Smith has nothing to apologize for personally when it comes to inclusiveness.

On a different note - the pollsters - the slow death of television and the land line, together with the rise in telemarketers means that the pollsters are going to have to find a new strategy to take the pulse of the populace.   Otherwise they are going to continually over-estimate the conservative vote as they over-represent the grey haired respondents who actually respond to pollsters on the telephone.


----------



## Maxadia (25 Apr 2012)

I would suggest that if the Wildrose were not seen as such a threat, as Redford would like to have you believe, then all would have not participated in the fear mongering that took place in the last few weeks of the campaign.


They were a threat.  They were a HUGE threat.  And if the last couple of weeks had not turned into an "anything but Wildrose" party, they'd probably be in.


----------



## exabedtech (25 Apr 2012)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Do I detect a degree of inconsistency there?
> 
> As to the 20 years of social progress..... Alison Redford rode your supporters into the PC Leader's chair and then into the Premier's chair.
> 
> ...



Good post.  That really sums up nicely what happened here.  One grass roots movement led to an opposing movement to which the WR were ill-prepared.  Allison knows she needs to be careful... this could have gone either way very easily despite the appearance of a strong majority.

I see one of two things happening here.  Either the WR looks at where they went wrong, distances themselves from the radicals and works hard to get their story out or they fade away.

On the subject of polling, calling my residential line which is only for fax or my cell which I hang up if you're trying to sell me crap or occupy my time at my expense is a waste of time.  I don't know the solution for the pollsters, but I don't know a lot of people who want to talk to a machine for 10 minutes other than the retired.  I'm guessing that they correctly predicted how the typical WR voter would vote rather than the typical Albertan.

For the record, i'm conservative for the most part.  Being in business, they just usually make more sense for my situation.


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Feb 2013)

One does not have to like the _Toronto Star_ to appreciate that not everyone who works there and contributes to its pages is a fool. Edward Greenspon looks at the challenges facing Alberta in this column which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Toronto S tar_:

http://www.thestar.com/opinion/editorialopinion/2013/02/05/bitumen_bubble_gives_alberta_the_vapours_greenspon.html


> Bitumen bubble gives Alberta the vapours: Greenspon
> *Overreliance on one resource and one market has boomeranged on province.*
> 
> By: Edward Greenspon, Columnist
> ...




The problem here is _Keynesian economics_ ~ well, not Keynesian economics, _pr se_, but, rather, the chronic misapplication of Keynes' theories. Most people grasp what Keynes meant when he said that government should spend, run deficits, etc to spur growth and dampen the worst effects of a recession or depression. Peter Lougheed, almost uniquely amongst Western political leaders, understood that Keynes insisted upon two actions: spend in hard times and save in good times so that you've got some money to spend in the hard times. It's a pity that so few people understand Keynes or Lougheed.


----------



## a_majoor (5 Feb 2013)

Or F.A. Hayek, who pointed out that the problems were created during the "boom" times, when money was being poured into projects (especially political projects) without consideration for long term economic return.

We are more familier with this in the blowing and popping of bubbles (the .com bubble, the housing bubble, the "Green" bubble etc.) where malinvestment was chasing the illusion fostered by "short term" gains (like any pyramid scheme, if you are smart or lucky enough to get in and get out early, you indeed profit).

As Edward says, the current Conservative government in Alberta (and indeed previous governments going back to the 80's) have used the Heritage fund as a piggy bank to buy votes, rather than look for long term solutions. This is one of the appeals of the Wild Rose party, they at least understood the spending taps had to be closed; although like most other political parties everywhere, they also have no clear way ahead. BTW, this is probably a systemic failure, the political, demographic and economic landscape is changing globally, so solutions that were valid in the second half of the 20th century no longer apply today. IF I knew what the answers were, I'd already be King.


----------



## a_majoor (14 Feb 2013)

Belay the WR has no "clear way ahead", they have come out with an alternative budget plan that addresses the "bubble" issue. Too bad Ontario's politicians don't have that level of vision or political will power:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/02/13/we-cant-keep-ramping-up-spending-to-record-levels-wildrose-party-announces-10-year-debt-free-capital-plan/



> *‘We can’t keep ramping up spending to record levels’: Wildrose Party announces 10-year, debt-free capital plan*
> 
> Jen Gerson | Feb 13, 2013 8:46 PM ET
> More from Jen Gerson | @jengerson
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Mar 2014)

Uh, oh ...







Apparently Premier Redford will hold a news conference this evening. Her approval rating is 18%, far lower than the Wildrose, Liberal or NDP leaders.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Mar 2014)

And she's resigned.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/alison-redford-resigning-as-alberta-premier-1.2579356


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Mar 2014)

Breaking News

The _Globe and Mail reports that "Alberta Premier Alison Redford announced Wednesday she is resigning, effective Sunday."

Shades of Julia Gilliard in Australia.

Ooops: dapaterson beat me to it.  :nod:
_


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Mar 2014)

I know her quite well.  She will be taking this very hard.


----------



## devil39 (19 Mar 2014)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I know her quite well.  She will be taking this very hard.



Appears to have been the right decision given the situation.

As a guy who has lived in both Alberta and Ontario recently....Alberta has better government and leadership....hands down.   I think Albertans expect more too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Mar 2014)

devil39 said:
			
		

> As a guy who has lived in both Alberta and Ontario recently....Alberta has better government and leadership....hands down.



Three people marooned on a desert island have better government and leadership than Ontario.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Mar 2014)

devil39 said:
			
		

> Appears to have been the right decision given the situation.
> 
> As a guy who has lived in both Alberta and Ontario recently....Alberta has better government and leadership....hands down.   I think Albertans expect more too.


All true - and one of the reasons I will retire here....


----------



## devil39 (20 Mar 2014)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> All true - and one of the reasons I will retire here....



Hmmm...maybe us Albertans need a proper immigration office.....


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Mar 2014)

devil39 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...maybe us Albertans need a proper immigration office.....



Really dude? I am as Albertan as thee - and I believe that I have spent more years here...

Mind you, I am an actual immigrant who stole a job from a real Canadian.


----------



## devil39 (20 Mar 2014)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Really dude? I am as Albertan as thee - and I believe that I have spent more years here...
> 
> Mind you, I am an actual immigrant who stole a job from a real Canadian.



Born in Red Deer and raised in small towns in Alberta until high school.  Add a few army postings back mine adds up to 21 years....have always voted here too.  Unless your Grandparents homesteaded in Peace River and lived in a sod hut next to my grandparents....i think not   

My wife is an eastern creep too...but we have her on probation....


----------



## Infanteer (20 Mar 2014)

Pfftt...flatlanders.  You are one province too far to the right....


----------



## GAP (20 Mar 2014)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Pfftt...flatlanders.  You are one province too far to the right....



Oh....a lala lander.....


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Mar 2014)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Pfftt...flatlanders.  You are one province too far to the right....



Why was it always windy in Fort Macleod where I grew up?  Because BC blows and Sask sucks...

Back on topic.  I was listening to CBC radio on Tuesday night at work.  They were covering Redford's problems with folks crossing the floor etc.  It was mentioned that the party can be ruthless if they want to move the leader on.  It power brokers decided when Ralph had had enough and wanted him gone, Stelmack too.  They figured that she might be told to fall on her sword with the present brewhaha. 

I do wonder at her acting so Dingwally with the expenses to South Africa.  What was she thinking???


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Mar 2014)

CTV News is reporting that: "Alberta's Progressive Conservative caucus has chosen Dave Hancock as interim leader and premier ... Hancock, the longest-serving minister in cabinet, has been deputy premier to Alison Redford, who is resigning effective Sunday ... Hancock, who ran in the 2006 leadership race that Redford's predecessor Ed Stelmach won, has already said he doesn't intend to vie for the permanent job."


----------



## Infanteer (20 Mar 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I do wonder at her acting so Dingwally with the expenses to South Africa.  What was she thinking???



I'm not sure if she was thinking anything - I'd imagine political staffers usually make the travel arrangments and she is now crucified due to some aide's good idea fairy.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Mar 2014)

http://www.taxpayer.com/commentaries/redford-leaves-a-radically-mixed-legacy-in-her-wake

Is the PC's time up?



> Alison Redford – 14th Premier of Alberta – is premier no more. She leaves behind her a trail of fiscal wreckage, but not without a few significant bright spots for which she deserves due credit. (Photos L to R: Don Getty Western Report; Ralph Klein CP Images - Jeff McIntosh; Ed Stelmach Wikipedia - Chuck Szmulro; Alison Redford Flickr - Dave Cournoyer)
> 
> Just before the 2012 election, the Canadian Taxpayers Federation (CTF) threw a stun-grenade onto the floor of the legislature, making known to Albertans the now infamous ‘No-Meet Committee,’ a group of MLAs paid for sitting on a committee, which hadn’t met in over three years. The premiers’ first reaction was to claim it was a non-issue and a distraction. Move on folks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 Mar 2014)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> http://www.taxpayer.com/commentaries/redford-leaves-a-radically-mixed-legacy-in-her-wake
> 
> Is the PC's time up?




Well the PCs, from _circa_ 1970 were just recycled _SoCreds_ who had grown disenchanted with the Aberhart/Manning crowd and now, in 2014, _Wildrose_ is made up of former PCs who are tired of Stelmach/Redford.


----------



## devil39 (23 Mar 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well the PCs, from _circa_ 1970 were just recycled _SoCreds_ who had grown disenchanted with the Aberhart/Manning crowd and now, in 2014, _Wildrose_ is made up of former PCs who are tired of Stelmach/Redford.



Kind of makes you want to ask  "Are you the Judean People's Front?"


----------



## Jed (23 Mar 2014)

devil39 said:
			
		

> Kind of makes you want to ask  "Are you the Judean People's Front?"



Sorry, that went right over my head. Care to educate me?


----------



## devil39 (23 Mar 2014)

Jed said:
			
		

> Sorry, that went right over my head. Care to educate me?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb_qHP7VaZE

A commentary on politics....could also google the question....the answer is there of course.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2014)

Jed said:
			
		

> Sorry, that went right over my head. Care to educate me?



LMGTFY

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Judean+People%27s+Front


----------



## dapaterson (23 Mar 2014)

So, in Alberta people should "Always look on the bright side of life"?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Mar 2014)

devil39 said:
			
		

> Kind of makes you want to ask  "Are you the Judean People's Front?"



Bloody splitters....


----------



## Jed (23 Mar 2014)

Seen.


----------



## Edward Campbell (30 Apr 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Uh, oh ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it gets worse for the PCs in Alberta ...





The challenge facing the next Alberta PC leaders ~ Jim Prentice?
Source: http://www.insightswest.com/news/alberta/opposition-wildrose-party-riding-high-in-alberta/

Now, in fairness, both Wildrose and the PCs have gained, mostly at the expense of the provincial Liberals, but it will be a major, uphill struggle for the PCs.


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 May 2014)

More on the _Alberta challenge_ in this article which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/globe-politics-insider/alberta-premiers-office-might-be-poisoned-chalice-for-jim-prentice/article18393471/#dashboard/follows/


> Alberta premier’s office might be poisoned chalice for Jim Prentice
> 
> SUBSCRIBERS ONLY
> 
> ...




Can the Alberta PCs be saved? Maybe ...

Can Jim Prentice save them? In my guesstimation (I'm an outsider) he's the best choice for that Herculean task, I doubt anyone else could save the PCs and I suspect it will be tough for Prentice.

On the surface, and based upon Alberta's electoral history, _Wildrose_ is set to become the government and it will stay in power for 25+ years. The PCs will be reduced to _rump_ status. Danielle Smith is an attractive leader, even though she made some serious missteps in the last campaign. Alberta is ready for a change and it is ready stay on a relatively _conservative_ path, which is not the path Premier Redford laid out for it.

But, the problems that Josh Wingrove outlines ~ bloated cabinet, "toxic incumbents" in many seats, overspending, sense of entitlement, voter fatigue with the PCs ~ can be turned around and even overcome ... with _radical_ action.

Is Jim Prentice a _radical_? I think he can be ...

Even if Jim Prentice fails and loses the next Alberta Election (2016?) he will have shown Canadian Conservatives that he's not afraid of a challenge and, *assuming*, as I do, *that he will make many, popular changes in Alberta*, and that he can bring change. Plus he will have put his face very, very much 'out front' of the Canadian people. That might be just what the CPC wants in, say, 2018 (when he's still in his early 60s) as a leader.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Sep 2014)

And Jim Prentice easily wins the PC leadership on the first ballot - 17,000+ to 2,000+ for each of his two competitors - and is premier designate of Alberta. His real challenge is to _reform_ the PCs and hold off an increasingly popular _Wildrose_ Party.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Sep 2014)

In the _Globe and Mail_, Gary Mason examines some of the challenges that face Jim Prentice in this article which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from that newspaper:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/as-jim-prentice-enters-pc-leadership-role-what-will-happen-with-party-tensions/article20383557/#dashboard/follows/


> What Jim Prentice's PC leadership win means for party tensions
> 
> GARY MASON
> Edmonton — The Globe and Mail
> ...




In almost 110 years Alberta has had four _political dynasties_:

     It was Liberal from 1905 until 1921 (16 years);
  
     The United Farmers held power form 1921 through 1930 (nine years);

     Social Credit governed from 1930 until 1967 (37 years); and

     The Progressive Conservatives have governed, continuously from 1967 until today (47 years).

The big question is: are Albertans ready for a change ~ presumably to Wildrose, after all 47 years is a very long time ~ or can Jim Prentice reshape the Conservatives into what Alberta wants?


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Sep 2014)

As a johnny-come-lately Albertan - with access to a bunch of Alberta farmers and small town businessmen - my guess is that Danielle Smith and Wildrose are closer than ever to replacing the Tories.

Alison brought her pals in to the Tories and drove the Wildrose Tories away.  He pals have left with her and the Wildrose Tories are staying away.  They're not coming back.   Jim is left with a rump.  He may be a nice and decent guy - but there is an unwholesome aroma surrounding the rest of the organization.  47 years is a long time.



> In 1992, when the PCs first opened up their leadership vote to all interested Albertans, 78,251 votes were cast in the second ballot that resulted in Ralph Klein being elected leader of the PCs and Premier. In 2006, when the PCs needed to replace Klein, participation surged and 144,289 Albertans showed up for the second round of voting. By 2011, when it was time to replace Ed Stelmach, public participation fell back to 1992 levels when 78,176 people cast ballots in the second round of voting.
> 
> Based on some very rough math (population statistics at the time of each vote and the assumption that 70 percent of Albertans are over age 14 and eligible to participate), turnout for the PC race was about five percent in 1992, six percent in 2006, and three percent in 2011. I’m sure people will want to challenge my math, but the sad truth is that only a small subset of the population is likely to participate in the selection of the next Premier of Alberta.



Calgary Herald June 14

1992    78,000 5%
2006 144,000  6% (massive population explosion in 14 years)
2011    78,000 3%
2014    23,000 <1%

I'm going to go out on a limb and call it for Danielle at a dawdle.


----------



## stealthylizard (7 Sep 2014)

If she can keep a muzzle on some of her candidates when it comes to social issues.  Focus on the economy and infrastructure, and there is no reason they can't win.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Oct 2014)

Sad news, _tweeted_ by Danielle Smith: Alberta political guru Rod Love has died of cancer.

He was a true fiscal conservative and a close advisor to Ralph Klein as both mayor of Calgary and premier of Alberta and, later, to Ms Smith.


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Oct 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Sad news, _tweeted_ by Danielle Smith: Alberta political guru Rod Love has died of cancer.
> 
> He was a true fiscal conservative and a close advisor to Ralph Klein as both mayor of Calgary and premier of Alberta and, later, to Ms Smith.



The era ends.


----------



## Edward Campbell (28 Oct 2014)

The Alberta PCs won all six by-electiuons, including a seat for Jim Prentice; story here. _Wildrose_ says they were all "safe" urban seats and they will do better in the general election next year.


----------

